# Blade Boy



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Bowhunt said:


> Awesome history and a testament to you for controlling hunting pressure. To get so many daytime pictures one week after gun season ended speaks volumes to the security he must have felt on your property.


Off-topic, if I may, for a moment, since it's a thread I started - the impact of pressure on whitetails cannot be overemphasized. I believe most hunters don't grasp it, or at least greatly underestimate its impact. It takes VERY little pressure to alter deer behavior and shut down daytime buck movement. Human presence and scent control strategies really do matter. 

Even a great hunting property can be largely ruined for daytime deer movement of older deer with a single careless stroll at the wrong time of year.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Fantastic thread! 

Here's to seeing what Blade Boy can become in 2015!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool post and cool history, thanks for sharing. That's an awesome matched set to find too, what a great keepsake to have. Good luck finding him again this year, I'm sure those velvet pic's will be that much more exciting this summer 


We had one around for three years (2.5 through 4.5, 2011-2013) and then he up and vanished like a fart in the wind. Between ourselves and one of our neighbors we know many of the landowners around us and we never caught word of him being harvested, nobody ever found him dead or found a shed that last year. Would have loved to harvest him of course but now I would be just as excited to find out what became of him. There was a monster running around last year that was nicknamed Goliath but the few glimpses people got were never a clear enough look at him to be sure, could have been him I suppose.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

farmlegend said:


> Off-topic, if I may, for a moment, since it's a thread I started - the impact of pressure on whitetails cannot be overemphasized. I believe most hunters don't grasp it, or at least greatly underestimate its impact. It takes VERY little pressure to alter deer behavior and shut down daytime buck movement. Human presence and scent control strategies really do matter.
> 
> Even a great hunting property can be largely ruined for daytime deer movement of older deer with a single careless stroll at the wrong time of year.


Totally agree.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Great story and pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

farmlegend said:


> Off-topic, if I may, for a moment, since it's a thread I started - *the impact of pressure on whitetails cannot be overemphasized. I believe most hunters don't grasp it, or at least greatly underestimate its impact.* It takes VERY little pressure to alter deer behavior and shut down daytime buck movement. Human presence and scent control strategies really do matter.
> 
> Even a great hunting property can be largely ruined for daytime deer movement of older deer with a single careless stroll at the wrong time of year.


Your point is valid but in my opinion just as many overestimate the impact. 

A single careless stroll doesn't negate the conditions that appealed to the deer to take up residence in the first place. He may adjust his behavior temporarily by altering how and when he moves but he won't overreact by relocating. A buck that has segregated himself and won't move during the day is easy to kill if you know where he is and aren't hamstrung by the belief he will disappear if you target him on his home turf.

The art to using his tendencies against him is to understand them then apply intelligent pressure. I know, easier said than done but every problem has a solution if you don't rule half of them out automatically.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Mightymouse said:


> We had one around for three years (2.5 through 4.5, 2011-2013) and then he up and vanished like a fart in the wind. Between ourselves and one of our neighbors we know many of the landowners around us and we never caught word of him being harvested, nobody ever found him dead or found a shed that last year. Would have loved to harvest him of course but now I would be just as excited to find out what became of him. There was a monster running around last year that was nicknamed Goliath but the few glimpses people got were never a clear enough look at him to be sure, could have been him I suppose.


One of the Eternal Mysteries of deer hunting, which is experienced each year by countless hunters - the great buck, seen or photo'd repeatedly over a period of time, who appears to simply vanish and is never seen again.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> One of the Eternal Mysteries of deer hunting, which is experienced each year by countless hunters - the great buck, seen or photo'd repeatedly over a period of time, who appears to simply vanish and is never seen again.


Here's one of those mystery monster bucks in a form of a shed FL..Found this shed less than a hundred yards from my pole barn last March. We seen and photoed numerous big bucks last year. Our best year ever, and we even managed to shoot a couple of them. But this Deer would be in a class of its own. We never laid eyes or clicked a pic of this buck all last year. It was never to return..... You can't really tell from the pics, but the base of that shed is every bit of 3/4 of that pop can with great mass througout the length of the antler. It easily weighs over 2 lbs...Can't imagine what he'd look like this year if he is still around..Amazing mysterious animals..


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Another scenario is when you know a bucks track, find his shed and 3 years after you first ID him, you actually have the chance to kill him and miss. _THEN, _you never see him again. Ah, Fatty.:sad:

Been there, done that.

Looking forward to hearing the final story of Blade Boy FL. I'm thinking around the time of an October Lull Party:evil:.


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

Fl, great story, this is why I hunt these days. Nothing better then watching a deer over the course of his life. 
On a second note, most big deer that vanish like a fart in the wind are in the bag of somebody's truck. You would be amazed at how many are killed you'll never know about, unfortunately the people doing the killing don't want you to know for good reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice work FL!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

FL, it looked like BB was one of the bucks that was shot high in the back during gun season. Was that in fact him with a bloody back in the one photo? Seems to be well healed?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

sniper said:


> Here's one of those mystery monster bucks in a form of a shed FL..Found this shed less than a hundred yards from my pole barn last March. We seen and photoed numerous big bucks last year. Our best year ever, and we even managed to shoot a couple of them. But this Deer would be in a class of its own. We never laid eyes or clicked a pic of this buck all last year. It was never to return..... You can't really tell from the pics, but the base of that shed is every bit of 3/4 of that pop can with great mass througout the length of the antler. It easily weighs over 2 lbs...Can't imagine what he'd look like this year if he is still around..Amazing mysterious animals..


Sniper -
This buck was killed during the 2014 gun season, purportedly (second hand info here) south of E Bacon near Pittsford Road. It bears some resemblance to your shed. From what I understand, if memory serves me correctly, it grossed somewhere close to 160 inches, and the antlers were more massive than they appear in this pic.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> Here's one of those mystery monster bucks in a form of a shed* FL..Found this shed less than a hundred yards from my pole barn last March.* We seen and photoed numerous big bucks last year. Our best year ever, and we even managed to shoot a couple of them. But this Deer would be in a class of its own. We never laid eyes or clicked a pic of this buck all last year. It was never to return..... You can't really tell from the pics, but the base of that shed is every bit of 3/4 of that pop can with great mass througout the length of the antler. It easily weighs over 2 lbs...Can't imagine what he'd look like this year if he is still around..Amazing mysterious animals..





farmlegend said:


> Sniper -
> This buck was killed during the 2014 gun season, purportedly (second hand info here) south of E Bacon near Pittsford Road. It bears some resemblance to your shed. From what I understand, if memory serves me correctly, it grossed somewhere close to 160 inches, and the antlers were more massive than they appear in this pic.












You ain't kiddin, that sure looks like the same buck. 

I am still wondering how you got shed hunting rights over at snipers.:16suspect


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Sniper -
> This buck was killed during the 2014 gun season, purportedly (second hand info here) south of E Bacon near Pittsford Road. It bears some resemblance to your shed. From what I understand, if memory serves me correctly, it grossed somewhere close to 160 inches, and the antlers were more massive than they appear in this pic.


Holy Mackerel that's him Fl!!!..Wow that's bitter sweet for sure...Congrats to the Hunter..You didn't catch a name did you? I'd like to give him this shed it would make a nice story....Also I'd be curious of the age of that buck...Wow unreal!...Hit me back up if you come by any more details..That left G4 is a dead giveaway...Thanks for sharing that..


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's another pic of the shed my son is holding. This would be his 2013 rack.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Just checked my text history, and the buck was taken closer to Culbert & Pittsford roads. 

A friend of mine took the pic of the antlers while visiting a taxidermy shop near Hudson, and the taxidermist related the general location of the kill. No idea who the hunter may be. Gross score purportedly in the 160's.



sniper said:


> That left G4 is a dead giveaway.....


Not to mention the shape of the left main beam, 2013 v. 2014. Darn near identical.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Cool find! Any estimates on the distance from snipers place that this buck was killed. Sounds like this buck was living on or near snipers the year before harvest, just wondering how far he moved.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

CHASINEYES said:


> Cool find! Any estimates on the distance from snipers place that this buck was killed. Sounds like this buck was living on or near snipers the year before harvest, just wondering how far he moved.


Chasineyes that deer was shot less than a mile from my property. He was definitely still in his own neighborhood.... I have couple side notes to the findings of that bucks shed. First that shed was found in a cut corn field along with 4 other 2.5 yr old plus sheds and one complete set from a big 8. This year we searched that same field which was cut beans and we found no sheds so far.. 

2nd note, the right side shed of this big 8 (from the pics below) were found laying right on top of the big bucks shed..Looks like they may have been sparring?..A week later we found the left side of this big 8 near a ditch about 75 yards from where the other two racks were found. The pic below is a live pic (from Jan 2014) and from what we believe is the big 8 and his sheds found in March. Hopefully the big 8 or 10 by now is still alive. 2014 was an unreal year for shed finds...This year not so much so far..

FL I totally apologize for hijacking Blade Boy but it's your fault for showing me that pic of that big boy!...lol


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks sniper. You guys have some nice deer to be finding sheds like that. Maybe you need to door knock for last winters sheds, sounds like corn was the ticket last year.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

CHASINEYES said:


> Well then, I would be rethinking if you should be taking part in the EAS. Lol
> 
> Hope you lay him on his side.



The odds of any one hunter killing him, including me, are pretty small. In the event some one does kill him, I'd love to take possession of the jawbone and get the front lower incisors, so as to get better info on his age.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> The odds of any one hunter killing him, including me, are pretty small. In the event some one does kill him, I'd love to take possession of the jawbone and get the front lower incisors, so as to get better info on his age.


If I shot him, you are more than welcome to take whatever you want off him.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

CHASINEYES said:


> Well then, I would be rethinking if you should be taking part in the EAS. Lol


During the EAS and the first week of archery season, I'll be over a half mile from where those pics were taken. And even if it wasn't that far away, I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to put some doestraps in the freezer.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

farmlegend said:


> During the EAS and the first week of archery season, I'll be over a half mile from where those pics were taken. And even if it wasn't that far away, I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to put some doestraps in the freezer.


Have you done any long distance evening glassing or used an observation stand overlooking feeding areas on your farm? Judging by the time stamp, you have this buck pictured not long before bedding down. Unless he's been temporarily bumped from a distant core area, I would say blade boy is making your place home. IMO, this time of year or around the opener, most older bucks are in their bedrooms just before the sun rises. Unless pressured, he should be up on his feet mid- late evening and feeding in beans(if green) or clover/alfalfa, especially on cooler days.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

CHASINEYES said:


> Have you done any long distance evening glassing or used an observation stand overlooking feeding areas on your farm?


I have six cropfields on my property, five of them in soybeans this year. It is rare, and I mean rare, to see a buck in one of those fields in the evenings this time of year. In two decades, I've never seen a buck other than a yearling in one of my crop fields during daylight in the evenings. It's that much of a doe sink. If I want to see bucks in the evening, I have to grab a set of binos and get in my truck and circle around to other nearby sections.



CHASINEYES said:


> Judging by the time stamp, you have this buck pictured not long before bedding down. Unless he's been temporarily bumped from a distant core area, I would say blade boy is making your place home. IMO, this time of year or around the opener, most older bucks are in their bedrooms just before the sun rises. Unless pressured, he should be up on his feet mid- late evening and feeding in beans(if green) or clover/alfalfa, especially on cooler days.


It's possible he has bedded on my property, but I'm unconvinced of him being a true resident. I'm running seven cams, and only got pics of him from one of them on two successive days, from a spot not centrally located. In the last two seasons, he showed up not at all to little until late October, whereupon he was consistently all over the property.

I do have a buck this season that does appear to be a resident, in that I have a good two dozen images taken from 4 different locations on several different days over a roughly 30 day period. If it gets late in the season and there's nothing better out there, I might launch an arrow at him. If he were standing side-by-side with Blade Boy he'd get a pass. He shed his velvet somewhere between 9/6 and 9/10. I just now decided to name him Tiney Ten.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

With Tiney Ten, Browmeister, and Blade Boy, I do believe you have bucks residing...Good luck..Bucks living on the property year around is not a bad thing...lol


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice bucks! Tiney Ten looks pretty good, crabclaws and all.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Blade Boy is dead.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

bioactive said:


> Blade Boy is dead.
> View attachment 195483




Huuuggge!!!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow what's the spread on that guy. Congrats


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> The odds of any one hunter killing him, including me, are pretty small. In the event some one does kill him, I'd love to take possession of the jawbone and get the front lower incisors, so as to get better info on his age.


Well now you get to look at his teeth.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Almost no increase in size. Mostly mass.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> Wow what's the spread on that guy. Congrats


21 and change


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations , one awesome deer


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations F.L., great thread.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

That's good stuff right there..What an unique buck..Congrats


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congratulations farmlegend, what a beast of a buck!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 195485
> Almost no increase in size. Mostly mass.


Congrats Dan, he is a beast.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

bioactive said:


> View attachment 195485
> 
> 
> Almost no increase in size. Mostly mass.


As he came in, Blade Boy was easy to identify by his stunning red-colored antlers.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Great job FL, glad you got him!!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice job on tagging that wide boy!!! What a day to be in michigans woods, thanks for sharing FL.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

bioactive said:


> He already had a beer. After all, he is in Hillsdale County so he does as the natives do  .


Old Milwaukee, warm?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> Old Milwaukee, warm?


 Just at breakfast!


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrats Farm !!! Absolute Stud ! Hillsdale home of the big boys!


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations...great thread!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bioactive said:


> Blade Boy is dead.
> View attachment 195483


Awesome buck Dan! I had a feeling you'd knock him in the dirt this year. Congratulations! That dude is a hog! He's gotta have 70 inches of mass!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> As he came in, Blade Boy was easy to identify by his stunning red-colored antlers.


 I think there is some Rudolf dna in his in his family tree.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome buck. He's got a really dark skull cap. Any significance to that? Dominance? Age? Heavy in rut? Or just an individual trait for some deer?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats, what a good story.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Still wondering if farmlegend or bioactive got this deer.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Camo1 said:


> I'm confused. Did bioactive or farm legend kill bladeboy?


I'm not that ugly. It is farmlegend. I just had the honor of taking the picture.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> Old Milwaukee, warm?


I think it was a microbrew. You can take the boy out of the city but you can't take the city out of the boy.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I always thought farmlegend looked like the guy in the Allstate mayhem commercials


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> Awesome buck. He's got a really dark skull cap. Any significance to that? Dominance? Age? Heavy in rut? Or just an individual trait for some deer?


Dan spilled Scentbuster Dust on him.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Camo1 said:


> I always thought farmlegend looked like the guy in the Allstate mayhem commercials


No hes the older little guy


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to you FL! He is truly a unique specimen.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Awesome buck Dan!


----------



## Deerherd (Dec 22, 2013)

Well done. Great story


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> Thanks for the remarks guys.
> 
> Removed lower incisors last night. Will be sent to the lab for aging.


Are you going to keep his rack?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sorry about your dad. Congrats again on a great buck. Do some celebrating!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Hogzilla


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on such a magnificent buck. Something tells me he will be keeping the rack.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Dan, congrat's on a great buck !


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow what great buck and story. Congrats.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Fantastic buck and even better story. Congratulations FL.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Hell of a buck Farmlegacy.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice 10 pointer Dan.....congratulations again.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

There have been some great bucks taken in the last week.....none though are as nice as this one. I have to imagine how great it must feel seeing all your work come together. Congrats Dan!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Awesome buck.
Congrats


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations on your tremendous buck and for sharing your story. 

Sorry for your loss...I'm sure your Dad was there with you.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great buck. I really enjoyed reading this thread. Thanks for sharing your hunt for Blade Boy.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great buck FL!!! Congrats

Sorry to hear about your father. I'm hunting with my father right now in the U.P. and I can't even imagine the day when I won't be able to share the hunt with him. I know it has to be a very difficult time.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

great story and great buck, fl. sorry to hear of the passing of your father.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

What a great story with pics. It made my morning. All the best on an awesome buck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats on the deer.

Condolences to you with the loss of your father. One can never be prepared to say goodbye. I prefered to say "I look forward to seeing you again."


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates on a well earned Michigan monster and thanks for sharing all the history of this buck till the end. Sorry about your father im sure hes smiling looking down on you rite now.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Outstanding! I love it that you provided the photo of the "scene" and the descriptive detail that allow us to picture the hunt unfolding. Thanks for letting us "ride along" in your pursuit of Blade Boy.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Congrats Dan! What a cool looking buck and an even better story!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Just realized I didn't post this trailcam pic of BB taken right at dusk on 09/27. 










I haven't swapped out my cards in over a month, and I'm dying to do so. Who knows what I've got on there by now.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Just realized I didn't post this trailcam pic of BB taken right at dusk on 09/27.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that dude had a package didn't he? Shows up good in this picture.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Munsterlndr said:


> In that case, I hope you gave him a Tiparillo to go with his beer.


Now that is funny right there.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

bioactive said:


> Wow, that dude had a package didn't he? Shows up good in this picture.


I told you, it was like a pair of oranges, except heavier.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Well told account of a known buck.

A toast to your dad.
I suspect he'd toast your choice with taking Blade-Boy, and on the shot.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

farmlegend said:


> Just realized I didn't post this trailcam pic of BB taken right at dusk on 09/27.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a growth on his right front leg or the base of his chest/brisket? Maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

cscott711 said:


> Is that a growth on his right front leg or the base of his chest/brisket? Maybe it's just the angle.


The angle. All normal there.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Dan you said he looks like he has a reddish color to his rack. Have you ever seen that or what do you think caused that coloration?..I've never seen that around these parts..


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Those scrub bucks don't ever turn in to anything good do they:lol:

Awesome trophy deer....Congrats!


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I wondered where that deer was hanging out...figured it was your place. I got one trail cam pic of what I believe was him in velvet.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bioactive said:


> Wow, that dude had a package didn't he? Shows up good in this picture.


His initials are, BB.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

mal said:


> I wondered where that deer was hanging out...figured it was your place. I got one trail cam pic of what I believe was him in velvet.


In three years and probably 50+ pics of this buck, none whatsoever in velvet.

Like so many other older aged bucks in the neighborhood, they never show up on my place until some time in October. And once they do show up, they don't leave, unless they're carried out.

After I pull my cards some time over the next few weeks, I expect to be able to post another pic or two of this buck.



CHASINEYES said:


> His initials are, BB.


Nicely done!



sniper said:


> Hey Dan you said he looks like he has a reddish color to his rack. Have you ever seen that or what do you think caused that coloration?..I've never seen that around these parts..


Well, you'll see it next time you put one down and he thrashes around on the ground until his antlers get smeared in his own blood like this one did.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice! Age and weight?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, what a great story through the years and final ending! Congrats Dan on a well deserved accomplishment. One helluva buck!!!!! I am deeply sorry about your father, the account of the story, I am sure he was right there with you.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry for your loss..
Congratulations on harvesting a true legend!


----------



## brokentines (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow! I haven't been on this site in a while, but was excited to see you got bladeboy Dan. It's moments like this that make all the hard work worthwhile. Great story, great history. Congrats.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

What a stud! Huge chest and neck. How do you sleep at night with bucks of that caliber running around your farm? I get cranky when I'm not in the woods with much smaller bucks that I'm chasing.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> What a stud! Huge chest and neck. How do you sleep at night with bucks of that caliber running around your farm? I get cranky when I'm not in the woods with much smaller bucks that I'm chasing.


Easy. I've already got two does in the freezer. Beyond that, I'm content to get a good look or two at a 3.5 year old buck each year while hunting, as well as a collection of trailcam pics of them. Anything else is gravy. 

And this year, I be swimmin' in gravy.


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

I was sitting on stand the morning you took BB and posted to the LFTS and I finally got around to reading the complete thread, awesome read and congrats on such a great history and harvest. Did you weigh that beast?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Great buck and story. Congrats!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Did you get a hanging weight on the beast ?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Dan, all I can say is STUFRICKENPENDOUS!!!! Must be the pill.

The fact that you have been able to continue breathing with all the gravy you are swimming in shows your resilience and drive for life.

Way to close that chapter in your hunting novel. I must say, the part about using ALL your arrows tells me you REALLY wanted that dude reduced to a freezer commodity. That's why you bring 3.

I want to hear some numbers. Especially the mass totals.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

farmlegend said:


> My cameras say that I’ve got larger-antlered bucks spending time at my farm than Blade Boy.
> 
> Regardless, in the hypothetical scenario where they were all standing within bow range, Blade Boy is the one I would launch at. And that’s because of both the three-year history I have with him, and his unique massive antler configuration as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Mixed emotions I'm sure.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

bounty hunter said:


> Did you get a hanging weight on the beast ?


It was 185 dressed.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Antler mass: I did a semi-crude measurement after I had loaded him in the bed of my truck for transport to John Glassburn, using a crude yo-yo tape. Mass score will be somewhere north of 39 inches. M1 and M2 measurements are modest, M3 and M4 more respectable.

Weight: Bioactive and I did hoist him onto a scale, and I have a weight on him. That said, my scale is known to understate weight. It was calibrated last year by weighing a known 50# object and working the adjustment screw to bring the displayed weight to 50 pounds. Unfortunately, the guy who performed it forgot to factor in the weight of the 44 gallon trash can that the weight sat in when weighed. The can probably weighed a good 4-5 pounds. The guy who calibrated it acknowledged his error.

According to my flawed scale, dressed weight was 185#. I'm not a scale expert, and don't know if weight understatement projects in a linear fashion. As a spring-loaded device, I suppose that it does, so I'm going to assume, until I get a better fix on my scale's miscalibration, that the dressed weight is somewhere near 200. Had I left the nutsack on, more like 212.


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

Ya, I am going to say based on the mass of that guys chest your scale is off by at least 20 lbs on this one. Either way, what a hog, congrats!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the lose of your father. Memories of hunts past with my father, are always with me this time of year. Good men are always missed.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> Antler mass: I did a semi-crude measurement after I had loaded him in the bed of my truck for transport to John Glassburn, using a crude yo-yo tape. Mass score will be close to 40 inches. M1 and M2 measurements are modest, M3 and M4 more respectable.
> 
> Weight: Bioactive and I did hoist him onto a scale, and I have a weight on him. That said, my scale is known to understate weight. It was calibrated last year by weighing a known 50# object and working the adjustment screw to bring the displayed weight to 50 pounds. Unfortunately, the guy who performed it forgot to factor in the weight of the 44 gallon trash can that the weight sat in when weighed. The can probably weighed a good 4-5 pounds. The guy who calibrated it acknowledged his error.
> 
> According to my flawed scale, dressed weight was 185#. I'm not a scale expert, and don't know if weight understatement projects in a linear fashion. As a spring-loaded device, I suppose that it does, so I'm going to assume, *until I get a better fix on my scale's miscalibration,* that the dressed weight is somewhere near 200. Had I left the nutsack on, more like 212.


Toss it and order a box of new ones.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I have followed this thread since the beginning and have really enjoyed it. I particularly like how it ends! Congrats on an awesome buck and the documented history makes it so much more special. Simply fantastic. BTW....Great story as well.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Followup.

Swapped out seven cards today for the first time in since 10/03. I had several pics of Blade Boy, though most weren't very good. Either dim night images or distant ones. In this year's camera survey, Blade Boy appears to be more nocturnal than he was in prior years, seldom showing up during daylight.

Unfortunately, the camera I had the most hunting season pics of Blade Boy last year malfunctioned. Batteries were dead, not a single image on the card. 

He did save the best for last. Here's the last pic I have of him while alive.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

farmlegend said:


> Antler mass: I did a semi-crude measurement after I had loaded him in the bed of my truck for transport to John Glassburn, using a crude yo-yo tape. Mass score will be somewhere north of 39 inches.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine majestic whitetail Dan! He's a brute for sure. I love the story of Blade boy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Look at this pic I saw on the Internet...thought it was you at first Dan, looking at the deer first. looks eerily similar to blade boy.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Pez Gallo said:


> Look at this pic I saw on the Internet...thought it was you at first Dan, looking at the deer first. looks eerily similar to blade boy.


Dan's bucks shouldn't so stubborn and eat their brassicas......


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

RMH said:


> Dan's bucks shouldn't so stubborn and eat their brassicas......





RMH said:


> Dan's bucks shouldn't so stubborn and eat their brassicas......


Brassicas stunt the growth of deer by interfering with healthy rumen function.

However, sugar beets greens are terrific deer food. These pics were taken just before dark on 10/25.





















BTW, this morning, I checked my 2014 log book, and found that my most recent previous hunting encounter with BB occurred on November 7, exactly one year to the day before his death. That particular encounter occurred within 100 yards of the above pics. According to the daft logic distance calculator, he was killed approximately 840 yards away from that spot.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pez Gallo said:


> Look at this pic I saw on the Internet...thought it was you at first Dan, looking at the deer first. looks eerily similar to blade boy.


I thought the same thing when I saw that.
Are you renting that buck out Dan?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Pez Gallo said:


> Look at this pic I saw on the Internet...thought it was you at first Dan, looking at the deer first. looks eerily similar to blade boy.


Lot of similarity in terms of antler habit, but the buck you pictured has more in the way of tine length and hence, I higher score than BB. Where was it taken?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> Lot of similarity in terms of antler habit, but the buck you pictured has more in the way of tine length and hence, I higher score than BB. Where was it taken?


I could be wrong, but I think it said Wexford county.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

are you using the right call? congrats!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow what a beast. Congratulations again Dan and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A unique buck with equitable provenance incontestable in rank as a result ; though simply outstanding!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Truly an awesome trophy animal. Again congrats!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Waif said:


> A unique buck with equitable provenance incontestable in rank as a result ; though simply outstanding!




L & O


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats on a fantastic buck Dan. Thx for sharing it.


----------



## Carp 1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats on great buck.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful animal, what a trophy.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Beautiful buck, congrats Dan!


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW Dan, that is simply an outstanding deer. Congrats on a well earned trophy!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Spectacular specimen Dan. Many fond memories and toasts will be attributed to this magnificent beast for years to come!
This year's October Lull party will be one for the ages.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations, great buck!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Fantastic accomplishment and a great buck no matter where. Love that spread and the palmation. Enjoy stopping midstride just to reflect when walking through the house.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Phenomenal buck FL, congratulations!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Kennybks said:


> Fantastic accomplishment and a great buck no matter where. Love that spread and the palmation. Enjoy stopping midstride just to reflect when walking *through the house.*


The "Bunker".


----------



## scherbs (Dec 7, 2009)

A true testament that QDM works. You do not have to own sections of land to see the benefit just patience and the will to shoot better bucks and not worry about the one the neighbor or his son shot that you could have taken earlier. Nice job!


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

Great buck and awesome mount FL.. Congrats!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome buck Dan, what a fantastic mount!!!!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------

